# Hit hoop :(



## mwehling23 (Feb 16, 2012)

I hit a hoop on needle #7. When I run on that needle it makes a grinding sound. When I manually turned the drive shaft I could see that it appears as if the timing is off. When I switched the machine to needle #6 the timing appears to be fine. When I try to run needle #6 the needle bar doesn't go down all the way. Am I right to assume that the reciprocator needs replaced? The tech is only able to come out on Nov. 6 (maybe. They have had to reschedule on me twice for the "initial installation and training". I want to make sure that I have all the parts that I need to fix the machine for "when" the tech shows. I have no problem tearing into the machine if I know what needs to be fixed. I have a ZSK Sprint 5 machine. 

Thanks for any advice that anyone can provide 

Missy


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Probably the reciprocater. Made to break when you strike the hoop


----------



## mwehling23 (Feb 16, 2012)

This is a close up of the part that is broken. Does anyone know what part this is? The black plastic part (the reciprocater?) doesn't appear to be damaged at all. Just that small metal piece that pushes down on the needle bar.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Could be a stop that prevents the reciprocator from traveling too far or rotating - that's what broke on my SWF a few years ago. It's not that hard to replace a reciprocator if you have the directions. Check embroiderytrainingvideos.com - not sure if he has ZSK info or not but his directions for the SWF machines are dead on.

EDIT: Just looked, don't see any ZSK videos there but maybe some of the general videos or other machine videos might help you...


----------



## oldstunt (Mar 22, 2008)

If the machine is a ZSK contact Mike at ZSK USA. 1-800-525-2366 Mike Nadeau is a Sr. Certified Technician he really knows the machines. He will be able to put you in the right direction.
Don


----------



## oldstunt (Mar 22, 2008)

Binki is on the money the reciprocator ( white link ) is the only plastic part in the head. It serves as a sheer pin, if you hit a hoop you will not damage other parts. Give mike a call and send him the pictures he will be able to tell you what you need to know. 
Don


----------



## NiceThreadsLLC (Mar 20, 2012)

Mike is the man!
And that little plastic part is what is supposed to break, I'd probably order 2 so I have a spare.


----------



## mwehling23 (Feb 16, 2012)

I got my machine up and running. The part that I broke was the klinker. I now have an extra on hand


----------

